# DIY CPU WaterCooling (With TEC)



## rakesh_sharma23 (Aug 3, 2011)

With a requests from many members at the ASUS meet, I am starting this thread
Below are links of my Builds…

HomeMade Watercooling Case
Guide: DIY Printed Circuit board Making
Aqagate S1 cooler on HD4850 mod
DIY Biometrices Reader

I am just upgrading the watercooling stuff to support a TEC
So here is my current PC

*img844.imageshack.us/img844/9461/img0899ib.jpg

Got a TEC from a Friend.

*img121.imageshack.us/img121/1631/48096981.jpg

He didn’t know about the wattage of the TEC but sure that it was a 12volt one. So I did some testing.
A test run of 5 sec with a PC PSU and amp meter on 12v line show that this piece draws about 10amps of current , and in just 5 sec of power the cooled side of TEC was chilling. 
So it is a 96watts 12volt TEC.. Cool for my i7 2600K..
Now have to do something with this.. first thought of making a Chiller..but 96w is not sufficient to cool the water inside the present loop.
So thought to place it directly on to the CPU and use water cooling for hot side of TEC. 
But current CPU block can’t handle 95W of CPU + 96 W of TEC totals to about 200 Watts of thermal load. So need to make a new water block.. worked whole Sunday and made this.. it’s still not complete yet.. just the socket plate have to be finished.

*img339.imageshack.us/img339/3575/51127950.jpg

*img121.imageshack.us/img121/5849/15296795.jpg

*img696.imageshack.us/img696/4241/26438942.jpg

*img14.imageshack.us/img14/3142/96827742.jpg

*img684.imageshack.us/img684/130/28812172.jpg

More Update with CPU water block.
Little finishing work and Inlet outlet holes with threading for barbs is still pending..

*img51.imageshack.us/img51/332/41137831.jpg

*img121.imageshack.us/img121/8384/40824786.jpg

*img199.imageshack.us/img199/4844/82688331.jpg

*img707.imageshack.us/img707/4963/78462546.jpg

*img706.imageshack.us/img706/9696/34349039.jpg

*img845.imageshack.us/img845/1093/49505094.jpg

Just tested it for any leak with 200 psi water pressure.. And this block result no leak...
Working on new reservoir..with more coolant volume 
then test it wth TEC..
More Update.
Few acrylic pieces

*img696.imageshack.us/img696/8131/37969109.jpg

cutting and bonding together then making threads for the inlet and outlet barbs..

*img835.imageshack.us/img835/232/70837266.jpg

*img703.imageshack.us/img703/816/45167009.jpg

*img715.imageshack.us/img715/1884/64618743.jpg

*img26.imageshack.us/img26/3218/58352457.jpg

Finished reservoir top cover. 
Cleaning of reservoir was always a problem since in due time, inner walls of reservoir accumulates water traces and if color die is used in the loop than die traces get collected, and there is no way to reach inner side of the reservoir. So top cover of my reservoir is removable for easy cleaning.
Top cover is sealed via silicon glue which can be easily replaced whenever reservoir needs cleaning.
Final polishing and cleaning of inner side is still to be done. So final product will be cleaner and shinier

*img197.imageshack.us/img197/3308/56622667.jpg

*img593.imageshack.us/img593/728/38509871.jpg

*img808.imageshack.us/img808/3039/30301816.jpg

*img194.imageshack.us/img194/1424/88063086.jpg

Installation of new Reservoir and Cpu block.

*img812.imageshack.us/img812/6551/32928535.jpg

*img194.imageshack.us/img194/6854/98735949.jpg

*img96.imageshack.us/img96/5137/21696769.jpg

*img840.imageshack.us/img840/4007/20063481.jpg

Loop filled , test run.. no leak..good flow..
Pump is very silent.

*img713.imageshack.us/img713/7239/42220746.jpg

*img825.imageshack.us/img825/9462/63155271.jpg

Some test PC run and temperature for checking the performance of ne block and reservoir.
CPU temp is very good 33c .. this is the best block I have made till date..

*img845.imageshack.us/img845/2411/waterideal.jpg

At 4.4Ghz i72600k under some load temp is just 43.. block seems working fine

*img705.imageshack.us/img705/4255/pitest.jpg

Now Installed TEC

*img814.imageshack.us/img814/8007/tecx.jpg

Cool Ideal temp with TEC is just 14c.. that’s low..

*img215.imageshack.us/img215/2406/tecideal.jpg

Now put some stress on TEC..

*img221.imageshack.us/img221/742/tectesty.jpg

CAUTION:::: CPU temp too high 77c .. I have stopped all thing and shut down PC..
This shows at a 96W TEC is not good to be used as direct die cooling.. 
Change in temp of CPU is very high in short time interval.. 96w TEC just can’t handle quick temp changes… It need more then 300W of thermal power to handle this CPU at decent OC.. (I just can’t say anything about extreme OC)..
So now I need to make about 300W+ Phase changer unit.. 
The 1/10 Compressor I ordered is useless for OC.. now I need to buy another compressor may be 1/8 will work.

Thanks for reading the thread..Will create a new thread as work starts for Phase changer unit.

Rakesh Sharma


----------

